# Three ex-military officers, civilian sentenced by FGCM on espionage charges



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

*KARACHI:*


Three retired military officers and a civilian have been convicted of espionage and handed different jail terms by the Field General Court Martial, according to sources privy to the development.

The four – three former military officials and a civilian – were tried under the Pakistan Army Act and Official Secret Act 1923 by separate Field General Court Martial (FGCM) on the charges of espionage prejudice to the national security, the sources said.

The convicts include Lt Col (retd) Faiz Rasool, who was awarded 14-year rigorous imprisonment; Lt Col (retd) Akmal, who was sentenced to 10-year rigorous imprisonment; Major (retd) Saif Ullah Babar, who was handed 12-year rigorous imprisonment; and Idris Khattak, who was sentenced to 14-year rigorous imprisonment.

*Read more: Pakistan Army dismisses three officers for misuse of authority, illegal activities*




The sources said Idris Khattak, who claims to be a social activist, was tried by the FGCM in Jhelum, while the retired military officers stood trial in Rawalpindi. The main charge Khattak faced was that he provided ground intelligence for US drone strikes in Pakistan.

According to _BBC_, Owais Khattak, brother of Idris Khattak, said they received a phone call from Jhelum on Friday in which he was informed that his brother has been shifted to the district jail in Jhelum.

*Also read: Alleged militant links: Military trial of Brig Ali Khan begins*

Asked if a civilian could stand trial in a military court, the sources said a civilian could be tried in the FGCM under “specific circumstances”.

Earlier in February, a two-judge bench of the Peshawar High Court – headed by Chief Justice Qaiser Rasheed – had dismissed a plea against Khattak’s trial in a military court. The petition was filed by Khattak’s brother.

Copied from 





Latest Pakistan & World News, News Headlines | The Express Tribune


Latest Pakistan & world news, breaking news updates on Pakistan, Politics, Sports, Business, Technology, Entertainment, Education, lifestyle & Weather on eTribune.




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Pakistanis generally excessively overrate and overestimate PA and ISI, otherwise they are not as potent, as they are thought to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khail007

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*



Mr. Idris Khattak could appeal in SC to prove his innocence. Khan Shaib, please don't embark on a knee-jerk reaction.
Further, the human rights activists/champions/watchers whatever they are to be sent to Israel/India to prove their championship, where they usually keep quiet and do not raise their voices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

Why not death? What is this mockery?


----------



## Dalit

It took these cucks so many years to finally sentence a "human rights" defender. This is all BS. He will be out as soon as the Americans place one phone call. Don't be impressed by this shambolic attempt.


----------



## khail007

Imran Khan said:


> and those whom deny missing persons and joke here is government of pakistan's
> *COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES
> 
> they found 6000+ missing persons
> 
> 
> 
> COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES – COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES
> 
> 
> *
> bhai jab gov khud manti hai 6000 missing hain to baat khatam . ap log bhi please india israel ko her cheez main nhi le ayeen .hamari army or agencies koi farishty nhi
> ye wohi hain jo kehty hain ahsan ullah ahsan ISI ki costudy se bhag gya .
> 
> egyptions and Pakistanis have this habit they almost worship their forces and intelligence agencies .



Khan Sahib, there is no perfection in this world. Every one has pros and cons. PA/Journalists/Advocates/Judges even I and you are no exception.
Khan Sahib, sometimes I think why I and you are not missing persons.
May be am not right but the answer comes to my mind that we are in a war-like situation and some people unknowingly adopt the path which hampers the state or state institution's task against WOT. In such a situation, people should take care and discharge their responsibilities with utmost care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Imran Khan said:


> these were fake cases man for hell sake jsut read full thread . her kisi ko latka do . army want to keep these guys away for some time .



Why not just get rid of them agar itnay burray lagtay hein?


khail007 said:


> Khan Sahib, there is no perfection in this world. Every one has pros and cons. PA/Journalists/Advocates/Judges even I and you are no exception.
> Khan Sahib, sometimes I think why I and you are not missing persons.
> May be am not right but the answer comes to my mind that we are in a war-like situation and some people unknowingly adopt the path which hampers the state or state institution's task against WOT. In such a situation, people should take care and discharge their responsibilities with utmost care.



But you are assuming that the PA is leading us very well in this regard. GOOD TACTICS DO NOT A SOUND STRATEGY MAKE. 

We have no strategy other than continuously fighting terrorists (which will keep spawning out of a clone factory) without raising the cost for India.


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*


There are dozens such activities how many are charged with treason ? Plus you are forgetting three Army officers who are given jail time. As for missing persons when Mama Qadeer was asked for list he only managed to come up with list of 100. Many BLA attacks included those who were claimed to be picked by agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanate

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*





And CIA couldn't have directed him to use the missing persons issue?

It is a good way to get a spy back rather than have him rot in jail like Dr Afridi and many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

How didn't I hear of this before?


----------



## Big Tank

I am all in support of PA catching Pro BLA, JSQM activists and all. But tell me, how can they convict Khattak for spying for drone strikes when PA, ISI and PAF itself was a party to it?

Didn't they totally SUPPORT the drones?? They fooled us all those years that US drones came from Afghanistan and strike us because pOlitIciAns arE bAd.

But then we all found out that US bases in PAKISTAN use to operate those strikes with PA, ISI and PAF on board. Nos you're conviction a man for providing intelligence to the same devil that you bowed upon? Or just because he directly bowed to the devil without having s uniforms on? How about you all put those ISI and military officers in Jail who AIDED the CIA in Pakistan. What a foolish national we're! All my request for PA but such hypocrisy by Gernails is outrageous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mig hunter

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*


You need to go to mental hospital.. If this would have been the case u would not have been here typing such rubbish..


----------



## Imran Khan

Mig hunter said:


> You need to go to mental hospital.. If this would have been the case u would not have been here typing such rubbish..


worship them more kid you are still not worshiping them rightly

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*



If you have evidence against the Army, why not present it in SC ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> There are dozens such activities how many are charged with treason ? Plus you are forgetting three Army officers who are given jail time. As for missing persons when Mama Qadeer was asked for list he only managed to come up with list of 100. Many BLA attacks included those who were claimed to be picked by agencies.


many of them were beaten jailed even convicted . idres khattak was providing infor to USA for drone attacks lolllz i thought paksitani army was doing it and drones were coming from Pakistani air bases . do not mix the things BLA TTP AND SEX pornhub HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT ITS JUST PURE BS


Goritoes said:


> If you have evidence against the Army, why not present it in SC ?


they will try their luck sure case was failed in court but after audio and many evidences that courts are also under generals whom will go courts .


MAIN KOI PAGAL HOON JO COURT JAOON GA :EX CJ of pakistan said ust last week .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Khanate said:


> And CIA couldn't have directed him to use the missing persons issue?
> 
> It is a good way to get a spy back rather than have him rot in jail like Dr Afridi and many others.


CIA spy are sitting in islamabad . ISI is biggest supporter and providor of INFO to cia . do they need any spy when ISI cheif himself was doing job liek slave to them for free their spy ramound davis ? ISI cheif was sending massages live to CIA in court via BB . do you guys forget ? 

idress is blamed that he provided info to MI-6 for drone 

paksitani forces provided base to CIA for bomb terrorists shamsi air base














even here every fan of pakistnai forces was chest thumping that without our permession USA can not do drone strike and now pakistani forces are throwing jail to a human rights activist for the crime done by paksitani forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Imran Khan said:


> CIA spy are sitting in islamabad . ISI is biggest supporter and providor of INFO to cia . do they need any spy when ISI cheif himself was doing job liek slave to them for free their spy ramound davis ? ISI cheif was sending massages live to CIA in court via BB . do you guys forget ?
> 
> idress is blamed that he provided info to MI-6 for drone
> 
> paksitani forces provided base to CIA for bomb terrorists shamsi air base
> 
> View attachment 799045
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 799046
> 
> 
> 
> even here every fan of pakistnai forces was chest thumping that without our permession USA can not do drone strike and now pakistani forces are throwing jail to a human rights activist for the crime done by paksitani forces .


Providing bases didnt mean we were under their command. Pakistan was a non nato ally.. it was a collab. Pakistan was requesting or refusing information based on their access and intel quality. Out of all this if some one tries to be a shakil afridi.. like this guy then this was bound to happen


----------



## Big Tank

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Providing bases didnt mean we were under their command. Pakistan was a non nato ally.. it was a collab. Pakistan was requesting or refusing information based on their access and intel quality. Out of all this if some one tries to be a shakil afridi.. like this guy then this was bound to happen



The best thing you said is that does CIA need any spy when ISI exists? 😂

These kids are hilarious. Freaking ISI chief himself was reporting to CIA about every update for a freaking third class drunkard contractor. Yeh to aukat hai hamari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Big Tank said:


> The best thing you said is that does CIA need any spy when ISI exists? 😂
> 
> These kids are hilarious. Freaking ISI chief himself was reporting to CIA about every update for a freaking third class drunkard contractor. Yeh to aukat hai hamari.


Ofcourse.. limit their footprint by dealing with them directly and restruct accordingly. . but u r still a little tank.. ur little tankie won't comprehend it.
What u heard about isi chief in court was another officer not isi chief.. yah toh halat hai tumhaari

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Riz

Imran Khan said:


> sir ji idres sahab himself is example of missing persons . he wrote for missing persons he support missing persons cause ha raise voice . and he was himself kidnapped by army in 2019 unlawfully and now after 3 years he was convicted by army court to spy for MI-6 . what else you want ?


Every corrupt and terrorist is hiding behind missing persons and human right shit , we have no sympathy towards these idiots


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*



sometimes you make no sense. What makes them so special to go missing? PPP PMLN Zombie Mullah qualifies for missing person and here they are roaming around freely.


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Imran Khan said:


> sir ji idres sahab himself is example of missing persons . he wrote for missing persons he support missing persons cause ha raise voice . and he was himself kidnapped by army in 2019 unlawfully and now after 3 years he was convicted by army court to spy for MI-6 . what else you want ?


Instead of writing he should have visited Afghanistan and probably have found all the missing persons.


----------



## Aesterix

Khattak is a Pushtoon who sided with USA to cause deaths of Pushtoons by drones.
Then the whole TTP and their subsidiary PTM propaganda was based on "Kala punjabi" selling out "zamung Maragaray" for "Daaalarr" to imreeka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ZedZeeshan said:


> Instead of writing he should have visited Afghanistan and probably have found all the missing persons.


instead of posting here you should visit official GOP website and read yourself what GOP said .


COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES – COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES




Myth_buster_1 said:


> sometimes you make no sense. What makes them so special to go missing? PPP PMLN Zombie Mullah qualifies for missing person and here they are roaming around freely.


sir they make sense or not GOP admitted this issue and real issue . no matter how hardcore military fan one should be not ignore truth . 
you can find official missing persons list from GOP here 



COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES – COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES




Riz said:


> Every corrupt and terrorist is hiding behind missing persons and human right shit , we have no sympathy towards these idiots


they dont need your sympathy sir they need rule of law in this country 6000 missing persons have been registered in pakistan by own own gov . military ka fan hony ka matlab ye nhi ke wo jo kareen ap log wah wah karo . military is running the country parallel to civilians .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> they just dont want him to go out and talk for missing persons .



There is no such thing as missing persons. This is drama and you know it. These people are anti-state.



Battlion25 said:


> How didn't I hear of this before?



That is the problem in Pakistan. You will only hear of these things when the military takes action. We know who these sellouts are. They are all Shakeel Afridi's. Their forefathers already hated the idea of Pakistan's creation. Now their sons and daughters are busy destroying Pakistan. These people should never have been in Pakistan and moved to India during partition. Instead they remained in Pakistan with one purpose. Undermine Pakistan.

Now the CIA and India made good misuse of such useful cannon fodder.

Guess who is shouting on behalf of CIA to release the traitor?









Military court convicts rights activist of espionage


Amnesty International urges authorities to give Idris access to lawyers, produce him before a civilian court.



www.dawn.com





The military and civilian rulers will crumble. Since the Imran Khan government has outsourced the economy to IMF there is nothing one can do. Economic pressure will be applied. This traitor will be walking again hating Pakistan and plotting against the state.

That is what happens when you rely on bogus allies for financial assistance. When Imran Khan came into power he should have executed his plan of moving away from Western economic assistance. The Western powers will never ever treat Pakistan like a normal trading partner. That is a pipe dream. It will extract certain favors and in return it will give IMF loans at best. Instead Imran Khan did the very same thing like the rest and took more IMF loans. Imran Khan kep up the charade of things will be okay. The bitter pill should have been swallowed. There is no escape now. Once you make a choice you have to live with these choices. The irony is that despite choosing for IMF option and appeasing the Western side, all Imran Khan got in return is accusations and backstabbings. Even when the Imran Khan government aided the Americans during Afghan talks and withdrawal, in the ens his government and country got accused. So much for keeping faith in miracles.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Aesterix

Imran Khan said:


> CIA spy are sitting in islamabad . ISI is biggest supporter and providor of INFO to cia . do they need any spy when ISI cheif himself was doing job liek slave to them for free their spy ramound davis ? ISI cheif was sending massages live to CIA in court via BB . do you guys forget ?
> 
> idress is blamed that he provided info to MI-6 for drone
> 
> paksitani forces provided base to CIA for bomb terrorists shamsi air base
> 
> View attachment 799045
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 799046
> 
> 
> 
> even here every fan of pakistnai forces was chest thumping that without our permession USA can not do drone strike and now pakistani forces are throwing jail to a human rights activist for the crime done by paksitani forces .


State has the right to do so, random people don't. 
Just because the state histed US drives, doesn't give the right to every Natthoo khayraa to go spy fir USA. Thats still counted as treason


----------



## Imran Khan

too many andh bhakts here do not understand that countries survive with rule of law with rights and with system . while these dirty games only bring bangladesh style civil wars . no one talk about missing persons until agencies started it . now they went too down that people talk about them like kidnappers and street criminals . while andh bhakts doing wah wah on it . anyone did something wrong bring it in courts or STFU . while agency here distributing certificates of nationalism . this will not last long and it will break pakistan further like before . its simple .KUFFER KI HAKUMAT CHAL SAKTI HAI ZULM KI NHI .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> jab dil kiya jisko dil kiya ghadar agent bana ker ke apni adalat main saza suna di . paksitani military went shameless fully .
> UN is ghaddar also
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278068066224689160
> you are living in somewhere other universe ?
> 
> *here is the list of missing persons by government of pakistan* . banda itna bhi andha na ho jay kisi ke piyar main . scroll down and find list .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES – COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES
> 
> 
> 
> lollzzzz he was blamed for spy MI-6  while ISI is biggest spy for CIA here no one can take their place .



LOL at missing persons. These are all anti-state actors. Don't pretend that these missing people are angels. They were gone missing because they were involved in certain activities. No one goes missing for shoddy reasons.

WTF does UN Watch have to do with a so-called missing person in Pakistan? Don't you understand this propaganda? You will hear screaming and shouting from all Western corners.

Of course the ISI was an asset of Western powers. I won't deny that. The ISI has in the past acted as a rougue Western veritable arm. In fact even today we have many rogue elements in the Pakistani army and ISI who are playing a double role. Although the relation between ISI and Western powers came to a swift end once the latter decided to ditch Pakistan and instead partner with India.

Don't confuse missing persons with rougue ISI agents. These are two seperate issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Aesterix said:


> State has the right to do so, random people don't.
> Just because the state histed US drives, doesn't give the right to every Natthoo khayraa to go spy fir USA. Thats still counted as treason



That is the difference. This is the state which is acting in best interest of Pakistan.

This drama of missing persons needs to be addressed for once and for all. *Try anti-state actors openly and brazanly in military courts. *Not civilian courts as the CIA and their supporters will demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> LOL at missing persons. These are all anti-state actors. Don't pretend that these missing people are angels. They were gone missing because they were involved in certain activities. No one goes missing for shoddy reasons.
> 
> WTF does UN Watch have to do with a so-called missing person in Pakistan? Don't you understand this propaganda? You will hear screaming and shouting from all Western corners.
> 
> Of course the ISI was an asset of Western powers. I won't deny that. The ISI has in the past acted as a rougue Western veritable arm. In fact even today we have many rogue elements in the Pakistani army and ISI who are playing a double role. Although the relation between ISI and Western powers came to a swift end once the latter decided to ditch Pakistan and instead partner with India.
> 
> Don't confuse missing persons with rougue ISI agents. These are two seperate issues.


please say this to goverment of paksitan then sir . i will follow gov and they have admitted in counrt and courts have lashes out agencies many times but seems agencies went BEHAYA now .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> please say this to goverment of paksitan then sir . i will follow gov and they have admitted in counrt and courts have lashes out agencies many times but seems agencies went BEHAYA now .



I have been saying it ever since the PTI government came in power. Everyone knows my stance on PDF. Read my previous posts. You can check the history of my posts.

PTI government is on the way out. They will be forgotten. They had a chance, but they screwed up.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> That is the difference. This is the state which is acting in best interest of Pakistan.
> 
> This drama of missing persons needs to be addressed for once and for all. *Try anti-state actors openly and brazanly in military courts. *Not civilian courts as the CIA and their supporters will demand.


did paksitani LAW and constitution allowed it ? please note paksitan is unity of 5 provinces and one territory because of this constitution otherwise they are 6 countries already . do you guys want to break pakistan apart because you love pak military ? military is no one to decide civilian matters LAW enforcement running jails and prosecution . jungle raj laga do .

you say its not a matter but judges of SC say its serious grave issue 









Missing persons matter a serious one, observes SC | The Express Tribune


Acting CJP urges state to take concrete steps to resolve it, asks for country to 'not be turned into Guantanamo Bay'




tribune.com.pk






and supreme court have made special section for this issue is also joke for you ?








Missing Person Cases - Supreme Court of Pakistan







www.supremecourt.gov.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aesterix

Dalit said:


> That is the difference. This is the state which is acting in best interest of Pakistan.
> 
> This drama of missing persons needs to be addressed for once and for all. *Try anti-state actors openly and brazanly in military courts. *Not civilian courts as the CIA and their supporters will demand.


All the missing persons blew themselves up or got killed while shooting at the LEA of Pakistan. There's no such thing as missing persons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> I have been saying it ever since the PTI government came in power. Everyone knows my stance on PDF. Read my previous posts. You can check the history of my posts.
> 
> PTI government is on the way out. They will be forgotten. They had a chance, but they screwed up.


answer me a simple question sir

*DRONE strikes in FATA were being done with pakistani military consent /INFO/INTEL or not ?*


Aesterix said:


> All the missing persons blew themselves up or got killed while shooting at the LEA of Pakistan. There's no such thing as missing persons.



you are no one we will follow supreme court of pakistan .








Missing Person Cases - Supreme Court of Pakistan







www.supremecourt.gov.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

All this Missing Person BS , All these so called journalists talking against the state. if you really think they are right , few days back ago Hamid Mir was supporting the LGBQT+ Rights in Pakistan. Its funny because they just want some money and fame. Probably these so called "activist" was also bought out by some Foreign Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> did paksitani LAW and constitution allowed it ? please note paksitan is unity of 5 provinces and one territory because of this constitution otherwise they are 6 countries already . do you guys want to break pakistan apart because you love pak military ? military is no one to decide civilian matters LAW enforcement running jails and prosecution . jungle raj laga do .
> 
> you say its not a matter but judges of SC say its serious grave issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing persons matter a serious one, observes SC | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Acting CJP urges state to take concrete steps to resolve it, asks for country to 'not be turned into Guantanamo Bay'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and supreme court have made special section for this issue is also joke for you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Person Cases - Supreme Court of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.supremecourt.gov.pk



Pakistan is not an exception. Such military courts are used all over the world to tackle sensitive cases. This is a national security matter. The US recruits Shakeel Afridi's in Pakistan and this is an open secret.

*Captured, Killed or Compromised: C.I.A. Admits to Losing Dozens of Informants*

In recent years, adversarial intelligence services in countries such as Russia, China, Iran and Pakistan have been hunting down the C.I.A.’s sources and in some cases turning them into double agents.









Captured, Killed or Compromised: C.I.A. Admits to Losing Dozens of Informants (Published 2021)


Counterintelligence officials said in a top secret cable to all stations and bases around the world that too many of the people it recruits from other countries to spy for the U.S. are being lost.




www.nytimes.com






Aesterix said:


> All the missing persons blew themselves up or got killed while shooting at the LEA of Pakistan. There's no such thing as missing persons.



It is all BS. It is no secret that these people are recruited by mainly the CIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> Pakistan is not an exception. Such military courts are used all over the world to tackle sensitive cases. This is a national security matter. The US recruits Shakeel Afridi's in Pakistan and this is an open secret.
> 
> *Captured, Killed or Compromised: C.I.A. Admits to Losing Dozens of Informants*
> 
> In recent years, adversarial intelligence services in countries such as Russia, China, Iran and Pakistan have been hunting down the C.I.A.’s sources and in some cases turning them into double agents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured, Killed or Compromised: C.I.A. Admits to Losing Dozens of Informants (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Counterintelligence officials said in a top secret cable to all stations and bases around the world that too many of the people it recruits from other countries to spy for the U.S. are being lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all BS. It is no secret that these people are recruited by mainly the CIA.


yes ISI will kill you because they want to deal with CIA and earn money they did not want someone takeover their business . this guy was ISI officer you know ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aesterix

Imran Khan said:


> answer me a simple question sir
> 
> *DRONE strikes in FATA were being done with pakistani military consent /INFO/INTEL or not ?*
> 
> 
> you are no one we will follow supreme court of pakistan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Person Cases - Supreme Court of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.supremecourt.gov.pk


With the backing of state. That's perfectly legal.
Espionage isn't


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> Pakistan is not an exception. Such military courts are used all over the world to tackle sensitive cases. This is a national security matter. The US recruits Shakeel Afridi's in Pakistan and this is an open secret.
> 
> *Captured, Killed or Compromised: C.I.A. Admits to Losing Dozens of Informants*
> 
> In recent years, adversarial intelligence services in countries such as Russia, China, Iran and Pakistan have been hunting down the C.I.A.’s sources and in some cases turning them into double agents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured, Killed or Compromised: C.I.A. Admits to Losing Dozens of Informants (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Counterintelligence officials said in a top secret cable to all stations and bases around the world that too many of the people it recruits from other countries to spy for the U.S. are being lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all BS. It is no secret that these people are recruited by mainly the CIA.


cia agents are in military not in civilians 






Imran Khan said:


> cia agents are in military not in civilians





Aesterix said:


> With the backing of state. That's perfectly legal.
> Espionage isn't


which state ? paksitan always denied that she have role in drone strikes and always cry river that its violation of sovereignty .  haya sharam khatam ho gai hai na ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> cia agents are in military not in civilians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which state ? paksitan always denied that she have role in drone strikes and always cry river that its violation of sovereignty .  haya sharam khatam ho gai hai na ?



I am not denying any of this. I don't defend these so-called holy cows. As far I am concerned, these holy cows are a big part of Pakistan's problems.

The Pakistani military has elements which are not faithful to Pakistan. That is an established fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> I am not denying any of this. I don't defend these so-called holy cows. As far I am concerned, these holy cows are a big part of Pakistan's problems.


bro its simple PAK military give air bases to CIA / Pakistan military give Intel for drones / Pakistan military was handling drone bases of CIA / Pakistan military was facilitating CIA ops in pakistan / 

ans now they booked a human rights activist that he provide intel to MI-6 (not CIA ) for drone strike . while no british drone was operated over pakistan ever . its pure BS lie . kam is kam haq ki baat to kareen sir . if thsi guy commited a crime hang him i will not care per jhooty ilzam or besharmi zaib nhi deti .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> bro its simple PAK military give air bases to CIA / Pakistan military give Intel for drones / Pakistan military was handling drone bases of CIA / Pakistan military was facilitating CIA ops in pakistan /
> 
> ans now they booked a human rights activist that he provide intel to MI-6 (not CIA ) for drone strike . while no british drone was operated over pakistan ever . its pure BS lie . kam is kam haq ki baat to kareen sir . if thsi guy commited a crime hang him i will not care per jhooty ilzam or besharmi zaib nhi deti .



It is both. Idrees Khattak is an anti-state element. There is absolutely no doubt about that.

The Pakistani military and intelligence also has bad apples.


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> It is both. Idrees Khattak is an anti-state element. There is absolutely no doubt about that.
> 
> The Pakistani military and intelligence also has bad apples.


an you shear any info of his anti state activites sir ?.
BTW he is former consultant of Amnesty International and Human RightsWatch. THIS IS HIS CRIME

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Remember is a Banana Republic. All these traitors will be out on the streets SOON.


----------



## Xestan

I mean, this is amazing. You pick up a human rights activist who has been going after disappearance cases since 2009. Then you withhold information for nearly two years and then one day, BAM!! Military court convict a bloody civilian. Is this a democracy? Even for Imran Khan's government, this is a low.



Big Tank said:


> I am all in support of PA catching Pro BLA, JSQM activists and all. But tell me, how can they convict Khattak for spying for drone strikes when PA, ISI and PAF itself was a party to it?
> 
> Didn't they totally SUPPORT the drones?? They fooled us all those years that US drones came from Afghanistan and strike us because pOlitIciAns arE bAd.
> 
> But then we all found out that US bases in PAKISTAN use to operate those strikes with PA, ISI and PAF on board. Nos you're conviction a man for providing intelligence to the same devil that you bowed upon? Or just because he directly bowed to the devil without having s uniforms on? How about you all put those ISI and military officers in Jail who AIDED the CIA in Pakistan. What a foolish national we're! All my request for PA but such hypocrisy by Gernails is outrageous.



Very valid points. Drones used to fly from Shamsi, it's a known fact. Here's what GOC 7 Div said about Drones back in those days. Kinda same what Mohsin Dawar says.









Most of those killed in drone attacks were terrorists: military


General Officer Commanding 7-Division Maj-Gen Ghayur Mehmood said in a briefing here: “Myths and rumours about US...



www.dawn.com







Aesterix said:


> Khattak is a Pushtoon who sided with USA to cause deaths of Pushtoons by drones.
> Then the whole TTP and their subsidiary PTM propaganda was based on "Kala punjabi" selling out "zamung Maragaray" for "Daaalarr" to imreeka.



This is for you; https://www.dawn.com/news/611717/most-of-those-killed-in-drone-attacks-wereterrorists-military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ARMalik said:


> Remember is a Banana Republic. All these traitors will be out on the streets SOON.


no one proved traitor in courts so far pak military is the one doing dirty jobs in country proved . how many times SC lashes them out ?


----------



## ARMalik

Imran Khan said:


> no one proved traitor in courts so far pak military is the one doing dirty jobs in country proved . how many times SC lashes them out ?



They are all naked and swimming in the same dirty pool. They are ALL dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Imran Khan said:


> *Idris Khattak is a Pakistani human rights activist. Idris Khattak was openly raising the issue of missing persons since years so army make fake case to punish him . our army is naked now without any shame .*


@Horus @Slav Defence @waz


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Imran Khan said:


> instead of posting here you should visit official GOP website and read yourself what GOP said .
> 
> 
> COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES – COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES
> 
> 
> 
> sir they make sense or not GOP admitted this issue and real issue . no matter how hardcore military fan one should be not ignore truth .
> you can find official missing persons list from GOP here
> 
> 
> 
> COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES – COMMISSION OF INQUIRY ON ENFORCED DISAPPEARANCES
> 
> 
> 
> they dont need your sympathy sir they need rule of law in this country 6000 missing persons have been registered in pakistan by own own gov . military ka fan hony ka matlab ye nhi ke wo jo kareen ap log wah wah karo . military is running the country parallel to civilians .


it admits its an issue but does not mean they are behind it and if In case they are I trust my agencies rather criticizing them because i know how poor law of the country is... By the way its nice way of you to put a General Pic in your avatar and criticize army..


----------

